# Skill Assesment



## naveen21 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi All


I am Graduated in 2012 with a Bachelor's Degree in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY from JNTU-Hyderabad . I am Currently Working As 3D - Modeller Analyst for XYZ Company which Comes under ANZSCO - 261211 ( Multi-media Developer ) and I am Planning to Apply for Skill Assessment with ACS in NEXT Month .

My Query is I Can Get My Reference Letter from HR Stating Job Duties .But I have a Problem If my Employee Doesn't Support BGV then What should I do ? .I am in Fear Regarding my BGV .

Can anyone Please Send me Sample Reference Letter for ANZSCO-261211.

Please Any one Face this problem ?


Please do Reply to my Query and I am Eagerly waiting for Reply


----------

